# It really is a waste....



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

It really is a waste having Kevin Garnett on a team like this. Don't get me wrong I like the TWolves and I think they have some good players. But really how far can they get this year? Not very far because KG doesn't have a great player with him on this team. Wally could be that great player but I don't know. We will have to see. The only other player in KG's shoes really is Allen Iverson, he has no help on Philli. So I say he should come over here... But that would not happen. I just want to see the Wolves get a true star to play along KG. Then KG can bring his show to the biggest stage. And I'm not talking the 2nd round of the playoffs. 

What a talent KG is, great competitor, give his all every damn game, everything he has. All the sweat, work, emotional energy he uses firing up his teammates. Making them believe they can win. All the work he does on the glass, blocking shots, defending on the ball, defending off the ball, running up the court, handling the ball. What a great player he is.

Just needs another great player along side him. And he would have that if Marbury did not back stab him. Maybe Wally will be it but I think they need a penetrating PG or a slashing SG for help KG. Or a post presence would be nice to. Just think if Cleveland didn't match the Ricky Davis offer sheet... He would be doing all of that on the Wolves.

P.S. If the Wolves are not going to play Loren Woods get rid of him, because it is wasting his talent setting him on the bench and I would be surprised if Flip ever go up the courage to put him actually in a game after what he did. So get rid of him if they don't want him.


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

The Wolves team this year is basically the same as last year...so they probably aren't going to make it as you say. IMO, Wally isn't a superstar player...someone like Kobe with KG would be dominant...or like you said a good post presence. Elton Brand is a Free Agent, but unfortunately the Wolves will have no money to try and sign him.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Devestata</b>!
> The Wolves team this year is basically the same as last year...so they probably aren't going to make it as you say. IMO, Wally isn't a superstar player...someone like Kobe with KG would be dominant...or like you said a good post presence. Elton Brand is a Free Agent, but unfortunately the Wolves will have no money to try and sign him.


I always liked the Kobe - KG combination these two guys would dominate everyone else in the league, but I know it's hard to happen and I don't want to see Kobe out of the Lakers.

Wally can help, he isn't a superstar but he can contribute a lot. OZZY, I see your point that a true superstar together with KG would do a massive demage at the other teams, but is it possible due to salary cap? I know that KG has the highest contract in the NBA.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> It really is a waste having Kevin Garnett on a team like this. Don't get me wrong I like the TWolves and I think they have some good players. But really how far can they get this year? Not very far because KG doesn't have a great player with him on this team. Wally could be that great player but I don't know. We will have to see. The only other player in KG's shoes really is Allen Iverson, he has no help on Philli. So I say he should come over here... But that would not happen. I just want to see the Wolves get a true star to play along KG. Then KG can bring his show to the biggest stage. And I'm not talking the 2nd round of the playoffs.
> 
> What a talent KG is, great competitor, give his all every damn game, everything he has. All the sweat, work, emotional energy he uses firing up his teammates. Making them believe they can win. All the work he does on the glass, blocking shots, defending on the ball, defending off the ball, running up the court, handling the ball. What a great player he is.
> ...


I've been saying this for a long time. Wally isnt the complimentary player that KG needs and even though Hudson is playing well he isnt the answer at the point. Ricky Davis would have been the perfect fit here. Flip saunders is also not smart in not playing Woods because outside of KG he is there lone Low post threat, hes probably the best shot-blocker on the team as well


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Boo-Friggety-Hoo.

You want to know why this team isn't deep in the playoffs every year? Ask KG's contract.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> Boo-Friggety-Hoo.
> 
> You want to know why this team isn't deep in the playoffs every year? Ask KG's contract.


Actually Retro while its a salary cap eater, I still dont feel that his contract is the main purpose for them not having the talent. Ask Kevin McHale about it


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

I disagree... any personnel move you try to make is going to cost money. Think about how much money they could have used had KG had the max contract via the CBA.

I think they should be able to restructure his 'pact since it was a pre-CBA deal. Until that contract is off the books, they won't be able to get where they want.

He kills moves because of his salary. The Joe Smith deal had to be done under the table because of his salary... they can't make decent trades because of his salary 



> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> Actually Retro while its a salary cap eater, I still dont feel that his contract is the main purpose for them not having the talent. Ask Kevin McHale about it


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> He kills moves because of his salary. The Joe Smith deal had to be done under the table because of his salary... they can't make decent trades because of his salary


 :laugh:You want to talk contracts? You want to talk salary cap? Well talk about freaking Terrell Brandon! He has a huge damn contract, and at least Kevin is punching his ticket working for his money. But the same can not be said for Brandon who hasn't played for the team in almost two years! Kevin is worth the money he gets, just a example, he is ranked as the most efficent player in the entire NBA when you look at every stat combined. So he obviously is worth the big bucks! Don't give me that crap that he is the reason for the Wolves not being a good team, or getting out of the first round...


----------



## thrice911 (Jul 15, 2002)

I don't think that any proffesional basketball players earn their money because they get paid millions of dollars to play a child's game. 

However, I think Garnett puts as much effort into his game as any other player in the league and when you combine that with his immense athletic ability and incredible stats he comes as close as possible to justyifing his fat contract.

Garnett is obviously not the reason the Timberwolves are a medicocre team. However he is also in no position to complain about the team's shortcomings considering that he is paid the equivalent of 2 franchise players.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> I don't think that any proffesional basketball players earn their money because they get paid millions of dollars to play a child's game.


 Sure hope you hold that same view for actors and other entertainers because a member on the "Lord of the Dance" well he gets paid 55 million dollars a year! So I don't think pro athletes are the biggest problem when it comes to money contracts, but no one bigs up the other big contracts...


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

think about how much money these athletes bring in. and then think about the small percentage of that money that they get. if you look at that then i think they deserve it.

and i think kg is worth the money. i don't think he needs another superstar with him. if they could get a good post player and a couple other good role players i think they would be fine.


----------



## thrice911 (Jul 15, 2002)

Yeah I agree completely actors, celebrities all are overpaid. Look I am not saying that proffesional sports are corrupt and that players are greedy or anything. I just find it remarkable how much a person can be paid to play basketball; something that I enjoy doing.

Yes I understand that the Owners of the teams each make more money than all of the players combined. Many things in life are not fair.

Damn I wish I could have a 1-foot growth spurt so I could play in the NBA.:heart: 

Oh well... I guess I will have to settle for owning the Lakers in 20 years.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> :laugh:You want to talk contracts? You want to talk salary cap? Well talk about freaking Terrell Brandon! He has a huge damn contract, and at least Kevin is punching his ticket working for his money. But the same can not be said for Brandon who hasn't played for the team in almost two years! Kevin is worth the money he gets, just a example, he is ranked as the most efficent player in the entire NBA when you look at every stat combined. So he obviously is worth the big bucks! Don't give me that crap that he is the reason for the Wolves not being a good team, or getting out of the first round...


Yes, Brandon has an equally bad contract, but he is virtually untradable. He won't be tradable until he is in the final year of his deal and some team needs the expiring contract for salary cap relief.

But 25mil? C'mon... KG should walk on water for 25 million. Next year, 28 million? Seriously. He ALONE accounts for over 50% of his team's cap. There are 14 other players. Do the math.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

until that contract comes down, this is the team we will have, GOd I hope that KGs' agent is happy. :upset: :upset:


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

They should be called the Minesotta Garnetts...


----------

